# Videos et clips classement?



## Dan le breton (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai mis à jour mon iPad 2 en os5 or depuis je ne peux plus lire les vidéos au préalable en  listes de lecture avec "Photos" elle se retrouvent en vrac dans "Videos."
Je m'explique plus en détail. 
Sur iTunes j'avais mis en liste de lecture les formation de Lynda/VTC et Kelby un dossier Formation et des listes de lecture avec les fichiers .mov de formation pour Photoshop/Camera Raw et autres
Tout allait bien sous os4 j'ouvrai "Photos"/ la liste de lecture correspondante et je pouvais lancer les divers chapitres l'un apres l'autre dans l'ordre.
Depuis os5 "Photos" vois toujours les listes de lecture mais ne joue que le son, les fichiers mov sont tous en vrac dans "Videos"
Or comme ils sont chapitres tous pareil 001/002/003 ...etc ils sont tous melangés j'ai 15 001 a la suite etc ..donc impossibilité de lire la même formation c'est le bazar
or je ne trouve pas le moyens de classement ni de vue par liste dans "Videos"
J'ai essayé par les tags en classant en film ou serie mais pas de réussite
J'ai contacté Applecare ils ne trouvent rien, ils recherchent de leur coté car ne connaissent pas encore os5 ils doivent me recontacter s'ils trouvent?
De même pour la Musique : avant une liste de lecture dans itunes avec un chanteur je mettais musique + clips : je retrouvais tout sur mon iPad avec Photos au regard de l'artiste désormais la musique est dans Photos et les clips en vrac (même pas par artiste) dans Videos
pas de progrès ces nouvelles apps d'os5
J'ai essaye de faire un classement les apps Usb dis et iDownloads de façon a créer un dossier et mettre les formations mais pas top,bogue pas mal, et lecture minimale sans zoom
Merci pour toutes suggestions aussi bien avec des apps autres que sur système de classement.


----------



## arbaot (20 Octobre 2011)

encore une victime des évolutions sauvage d'Apple


une case à cocher dans les préférences pour laisser un peu de choix à l'utilisateur Mr Apple 
Merci


----------



## Dan le breton (20 Octobre 2011)

et Applecare de me dire pas de retour en arriere possible


----------



## arbaot (20 Octobre 2011)

peut-être essayer de faire passer tes vidéo pour des Podcast video qui eux restent dans Muisque...


----------



## Dan le breton (20 Octobre 2011)

Comme je l'ai dit j'ai essayer Films /series et podcast aussi mais la rien , le moins mauvais est serie, mais galere a mettre en oeuvre pas top vraiment, les tags à remplir sont nombreux et pas de doc meme d'Apple pour les liens entre les tags de tri album de tri etc..; et les indications de la video et cela semble aleatoire si on enregistre d'abord en films puis qu'on mette series dans options on n'a pas le même resultat que lorsque on enregistre directement en serie  BIZARRE
 je pense que quelqu'un aura une soluce I hope


----------



## arbaot (20 Octobre 2011)

avec l'excellent Tune&#8226;Instructor tu peux modifier les tags en rafales


----------



## Dan le breton (21 Octobre 2011)

Merci Arbaot de ta suggestion   j'ai découvert ce programme qui me sera surement utile, dommage que les tutos soit en allemand la je cale, par la même j'ai découvert les Doug's script pour itunes
mais cela ne resout pas le blême, d'ailleurs personne ne semble comprendre certains liens entre les tags et ce que l'on affiche vraiment, et leur interference pour le tri Quel tri? il n'y a pas de possibilité sur l'iPad
De même sur series id d'épisode et Numéro d'épisode quesaco ? 
J'ai beau lire iTunes pour les nuls que neni de trouver des explications sur le net j'ai du y passer pres de 3 h de recherche en vain, Apple est tres avare d'explications (si il y en a?)
je poursuis ma quete d'iTunes faute de graal
kenavo


----------



## Dan le breton (21 Octobre 2011)

Bingo 
sur une idée de Arbaot j'ai fouillé la section Podcast
et voila la méthode:
Sur iTunes je crée une liste de lecture exemple: Photoshop CS5 for Photographers
depuis la fenêtre du finder je dépose le dossier complet de la formation (dossier contentant tous les sous dossiers) je fait ensuite une sélection globale de la liste de lecture (cmd-a) puis informations (comd-i) , modifier plusieurs éléments "oui"  je remplis dans Infos les champs Auteur ex:Lynda     Album exhotoshop CS5 for Photographers
puis dans Options je sélectionne Podcast et ok
tous se range alors dans Podcast dans lequel j'ai mon dossier "Photoshop CS5 for Photographers" et tous les épisodes bien rangés, la seule chose qui manque ce sont les sous dossiers (introduction/ titres des chapitres....etc)
Je connecte mon iPad je vais dans Podcast et je synchronise, une fois terminé j'ouvre sur iPad "Videos" et dans podcast je retrouve mon dossier avec toutes les vidéos rangées
J'ai créé ainsi mes différentes formations, de plus lorsqu'on choisi une video dans la liste; la lecture se fait en continue et on passe à la video suivante automatiquement.
Un petit blême qui reste si on rajoute quelques vidéos dans une liste existante sur iTune du Mac lors de la syncro il recréé un nouveau podcast il faut alors supprimer l'ancien sur l'iPad
Nota sur le Mac créer une Librairie spécifique Ipad au besoin, notamment si vous devez utiliser le cloud
J'espere que cela sera utile à d'autres
Kenavo


----------



## arbaot (22 Octobre 2011)

Dan le breton a dit:


> liens entre les tags et ce que l'on affiche vraiment, et leur interference pour le tri Quel tri? il n'y a pas de possibilité sur l'iPad


pour moi les tags de tri influencent (principalement) l'affichage en mode liste 

par exemple 
un titre : Les histoires d'A  nom pour le tri : histoires d'A
un titre 1997 nom pour le tri : mille neuf cents quatre -vingt di-sept
un artiste :les Rita Mitsouko artiste pour le tri :Rita Mitsouko

dans l'affichage en liste quand tu clique sur le titre de la colonne le tri se fait par orde alpha puis chiffre 

donc en modifiant les tags XXXX pour le tri tu modifie l'ordre dans lequel iTunes va afficher les titres

par défaut iTunes rempli le champ nom pour le titre en coupant les article en début de nom (sauf l' ou y')

ex classement alpha par titre


> War zouar ma zadoù
> The Warmth Of The Sun	(itunes à sucré The dans le nom pour le tri)
> Waschington Post





> De même sur series id d'épisode et Numéro d'épisode quesaco ?



le numéro d'épisode est le numéro d'ordre dans la saison
id. de l'épisode est un numéro unique un peu comme les code ean 13


----------



## Dan le breton (22 Octobre 2011)

Merci Arbaot de ton aide 
Mais il faut avouer que c'est tres mal documenté, j'ai lu 5 bouquins sur ipad =rien sur les classements video , pas non plus sur les formation Lynda et VTC
Bon wek end
kenavo


----------



## arbaot (23 Octobre 2011)

peut-être en épluchant la norme ID3...

http://www.id3.org/iTunes

et honnêtement les formations en ligne ça reste souvent du basique


----------

